# My first buck.



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been hunting for about 8 years now and have taken 1 or 2 deer every year except my first year, but I've never gotten a buck. This buck had a larger one running with it that went right under my stand. I looked through my scope to see it and I saw my feet. Needless to say I settled for the smaller one because my feet are a little to valuable to shoot at!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice deer. It's about time  Just kidding. You'll always remember this one.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice one ! Alot of guys would love to get one like that , I know I would .


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

CONGRATS !!!
The first is always the hardest...
That goes with anything and maybe some day I'll tell you about Brenda Sue... Well thats another story  
Now maybe you can let some does walk and wait out those bucks in the future or maybe not  I still have not found a good recipie for antlers


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice buck! You are a very patient guy!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice buck, I SHOULD have had my first buck (fisrt deer) this year but I missed shot 1, and my gun jamed


Great Buck again


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

good job very nice buck !!
didn't see a buck worth shooting all week!!
but did take 2 nice does on tuesday 
hats off 2 u my friend 
mr twister_jbo

still have buck tag 4 the smokepole!!!


----------



## fish 4 bass (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats ! Nice buck Dave. Would like to have heard the story about how you shot between your toes to get the big one. You could change you name to old nine toes.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice buck! congrads


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

You will never forget your first, good job!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Alright Dave !!!!!! Glad you finally got #1............ CATKING


----------



## FisherMOM (Nov 16, 2004)

Definately a buck to brag about! Nice job!!!!


----------

